# Trying to find the actual name to the insulation behind the exhaust manifold??



## Sliprock4139 (Jul 21, 2020)

I have a 2011 sentra MR20DE and was driving down the road when we smelled something burning then smoke rolling out of hood. Pulled over popped hood to find insulation panel thats fastened to the firewall directly behind my intake/catalytic converter smoking and burning. But for the life of me cannot find any online. I do not know if im calling it something that its not, but i always thought it was called the firewall heat shield or insulation panel. It looks like it must have dry rotted and fell down on top of my exhaust and dont know if any damage would come by driving without one?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Unable to locate a firewall insulation panel; however does the exhaust manifold have a metal heat shield fastened such as the one in this picture:


----------



## Sliprock4139 (Jul 21, 2020)

Yes it has the the steel heat shield fastened to the manifold/converter, and then directly behind that between that heat shield and the actual firewall is a fiberglass insulation panel.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I tried to find the fiberglass insulation panel through several web sites with no luck. Try several Nissan dealers. Maybe a junk yard.


----------



## Sliprock4139 (Jul 21, 2020)

Thank you for the time!! I have searched everywhere, tried naming it certain ways with no luck. So far i went to autozone and bought a universal heatshield with a thin piece of fiberglass with a adhesive back and bought a roll of exhaust wrap and cut that in strips and stuck to the back of the shield then riveted and used existed bolts to fasten it for now. Hopefully i will be able to snatch one from a scrap yard!!! Thanks again


----------

